# need clock if not i cant race



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

i have everything needed to start competing except for one thing a clock.i have a dry loft good healthy birds and all other things. If anyone knows were i can get a manual clock thats not from ebay please tell me.iF ANYONE WOULD LIKE to donate a unused clock please do so would greatly appeciated.Since i am only 16 i dont have the money to purchase a electronic timing system.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

lefty1991 said:


> i have everything needed to start competing except for one thing a clock.i have a dry loft good healthy birds and all other things. If anyone knows were i can get a manual clock thats not from ebay please tell me.iF ANYONE WOULD LIKE to donate a unused clock please do so would greatly appeciated.Since i am only 16 i dont have the money to purchase a electronic timing system.


What are your club's adult members doing to secure you one !? If your club is an AU affiliated club, and they aren't making it happen for you, then shame on them !!

What is the name of your club and combine ? Who is the President of your club and combine ? Do you have a job, or any means to finace one, or to rent one ? Are the members of your club and combine aware of your situation ?

Why are you unwilling to accept a "Used" clock ? This part of your post I do not understand.....certainly you don't mean that a "Used" clock is somehow beneath you do you ? If that is the case, it might explain why you do not already have a clock loaned to you....in which case, shame on you.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

I think he means anyone with a clock they arent using ,as in sitting around and unused


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh...that kind of "Unused"...well now that makes sense........funny how the brain sometimes does not see some things that are right there in front of your face. I was thinking he meant "unused" as in brand new !


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I was thinking he meant "unused" as in brand new !


Boy, it's a good thing YOU don't get paid to think!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Boy, it's a good thing YOU don't get paid to think!!!



Now come on...if the clock was in use, it could not be loaned out, or donated, now could it ?  I guess my mind is just so sharp...it skips over those kinds of things, like I would not ask for a donation or loan, of a used or unused clock. I would simply say, "If you have a clock I can borrow or have, I would be your friend for life". Because someone may be using the clock at the present moment, in which case it is not "unused"....but might be willing to give, or loan the clock to such a person, just so they would have an excuse to purchase a new one. But, if it were me, I also would not have insisted that it be an old manual one, what if someone was to give him an electronic one ? Of course, that would be rare, but why place limitations on people ? Like why can't the clock come from eBay ? If it is in good working order, why does he care where it is purchased ?

Now you all know why I sometimes get on my wife's and other's nerves ! But, I was just trying to see the big picture here..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Now you all know why I sometimes get on my wife's and other's nerves ! But, I was just trying to see the big picture here..........



Yep!! It's perfectly clear now..............


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> What are your club's adult members doing to secure you one !? If your club is an AU affiliated club, and they aren't making it happen for you, then shame on them !!
> 
> What is the name of your club and combine ? Who is the President of your club and combine ? Do you have a job, or any means to finace one, or to rent one ? Are the members of your club and combine aware of your situation ?


 HI WARREN, I agree with you , the old timers in his club should be helping this young man to secure a clock, and they should be ashamed for not helping this youngster. .GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

While LoveBird's is smacking me in the head down there George, if this "kid" can come back on here and provide enough details....before I go off half cocked.......maybe a few emails and I can get some action. But, I am I confess, a Life Member of the American Racing Pigeon Union, so if he invested in the AU, perhaps I may have some contacts, which can help to correct this situation. I can't save the world, as I am investing in a number of local kids and such. But, if the story appears as it does George, then maybe we can make a difference.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

PS.

I love your humor LoveBirds...........I simply suffer from something....I can't remember what the doctor said it was.......but it must come from having had a lot of birthdays.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> PS.
> 
> I love your humor LoveBirds...........I simply suffer from something....I can't remember what the doctor said it was.......but it must come from having had a lot of birthdays.


Well, we'll forgive you.....happens to the best of us....if we're lucky, we'll ALL have a lot of birthdays.


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

im sorry for the misunderstanding of the clock.of course im asking for a used clock why would i ask for a new one thats totally wrong and against my values. the about not getting a clock on ebay is that my mom wont lend me her credit card to purchase it so thats why? sorry for misunderstanding


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

somethings are better left to the imagination lol but we will try to keep it to the point here  a used clock will help this young man get him on his way to the racing hall of fame


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for being so positive lokota


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

we are always pulling for the underdog here , a little elbow grease goes a long way  I wish you the best of luck in the future an hope some can help you get that clock


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

i really hope i can find a clock so i can compete


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

lefty1991 said:


> im sorry for the misunderstanding of the clock.of course im asking for a used clock why would i ask for a new one thats totally wrong and against my values. the about not getting a clock on ebay is that my mom wont lend me her credit card to purchase it so thats why? sorry for misunderstanding



OK Lefty,

Please provide some more details so we can all get the details straight. First of all, what club are you a member of, and to which combine does your club belong to. Any and all other details that you can possibly think of, should be provided.

If you want people to go to bat for you, then we need to know what we are getting ourselves in for. For what some of the local kids "charge" to mow a lawn, a few lawn mowing jobs could purchase a typical old manual clock. So if you expect to "earn" a clock, then you should expect to share some details, otherwise you will be in the same boat as everyone else, where you need to earn money in order to acquire something.

I had some help as a young person, but I also had to mow lawns, deliver newspapers, and do all kinds of crap...in order to even purchase pigeon feed. My parents never paid for any thing related to my pigeon hobby. Today, forty years after the fact, my Dad says he wished he would have encouraged me and contributed more....of course that was before I won more in a single race, from pigeon races, then he makes in a year of social security checks....so go figure. 

Of course, that was back in the good "ole" days, when parents often did not lock their doors, and did not worry about a 13 year old out at 4 AM delivering newspapers....those days are gone forever. I could go on about how today many things are twisted...but this is a site where young persons are invited and welcome...so this "ole" guy will try to control himself.

I for one, need to see the "Big" picture as to the what, when, where, how and why, of your local pigeon club. Some sort of help may be available, but there are many worthy causes, but limited recourses. 

You may need to write a book, in order to fill us in. And, at this point, your parent(s) should be made aware of your situation, and are they in a position, or willing to help ? When I make any effort to help in some fashion a teenager, I want the parent(s) at least aware of, and involved in what's going on.


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

okay here we go Iam still not part of any club or combine but i am going to join the sche pigeon club or the hrpc i just dont which ones allow the manual clocks.As for mowing lawn i work on weekends and have applied at publix and winn dixie waiting for a call. i know what you mean you cant just get something and not expect to work for it.Iam the same as you my parents never paid for any of my pigeon related things. i saved up and built my own loft an 8x6x7 height.bELIEVE ME I WORK FOR MY THINGS i am the oldest of 4 brothers and sisters.(my smallest brother is 5 very interested in pigeons knows how to handle them and call them in).My parents are aware of the situation and they said that theyt cannot help me with an electronic clock just to out of budget so they said i have to figure out a way.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

The sche club in Miami uses Electronic clocks. I know this because I have 2 birds from two different members in that club. They both have the electronic chip bands. I caught one hen that was in real bad shape underweight in my parents yard. The other bird was just sitting in my loft one evening. I have called the owners but never got a call back. 

Also Tress Gray also has a bird from there. I don't think she could trace hers but it has the same chip.

I released them both and they refuse to go back to Miami. Maybe they are retired.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I aslo wanted to add once you get a job and some income many sellers on ebay take money orders.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just a question...doesn't one need to belong to a club to race? Or are there "independent" flyer/racers?

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Just a question...doesn't one need to belong to a club to race? Or are there "independent" flyer/racers?
> 
> Shi


To do what lefty wants to do, yes..........he has to join a club. And, I expect that if he joined, he'd get a little more help. Can't believe that no one would WANT to help a new member. Our club does, however, you've got to come off the money first and make a committment and an effort. Once we know that you are serious, we're all about helping any way we can.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> To do what lefty wants to do, yes..........he has to join a club. And, I expect that if he joined, he'd get a little more help. Can't believe that no one would WANT to help a new member. Our club does, however, you've got to come off the money first and make a committment and an effort. Once we know that you are serious, we're all about helping any way we can.


Unless something else turns up, I think Lefty just found his answer...find club...join...

Shi


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Alot of people on ebay will let you send them a money order it just takes a long time to get your purchase. I bought a STB 15 bird clock on there that work perect for 40 dollars. I know that don't happen everyday but I watched for a while and found a deal.


----------

